# riuscire  vs potere



## Tede

I've just recently learned through context the word "riuscire", as in "non riesco di fare qualcosa", although after having taking Italian for 4 years I'd never come across it.  I always used potere for every form of not being able to do something.  It seems as though you use non posso for something you physically/mentally/etc can't do, and non riesco you can't succeed at?  Could someone please explain this in more detail?  Is it sort of like the difference between "may I?" and "can I?"?  Grazie!


----------



## Silvia

Maybe it would be better if you could post some sample sentences you would like to translate, and we could tell you how to translate them.

I think that riuscire and farcela are often used to mean the same thing:

Riesci a venire alle 8? No, non ce la faccio, devo andare in piscina alle 7. Sembra che chi pone la domanda sappia già che l'altra persona ha dei problemi di orario.

Puoi passare a prendermi alle 8? Sì, certo. In questo caso chi chiede, pone una semplice domanda.

Di solito "riuscire a fare qualcosa" si traduce con "to be able to do something".

Ce la fai ad aprirmi il barattolo? (Metto in dubbio il fatto che tu possa aprirlo, cioè non ne sono sicura.)

Puoi aprirmi il barattolo? (Ti sto solo chiedendo un favore.)

Spero che sia un po' più chiaro


----------



## lsp

Tede, I found it easier when I was learning the difference to think of riuscire as "to manage" (not as in to direct or manage, say, professionally but to manage to do something, like in silviap's example, "Riesci a venire alle 8?" "Can you manage to come at 8?")


----------



## Silvia

I'm afraid "to manage" won't fit everywhere... for example:

Non riesco a capire quel concetto (I really cannot understand that concept, meaning I can't make it)


----------



## lsp

The _sense_ of it is quite right, I wasn't being literal. I was trying to help _conceptualize_, not translate verbatim.


----------



## Tede

Thanks I pretty much got the gist of it down from context, there was nothing specific I needed translated.  I just thought it was kind of weird that it took me so long to come across this usage, and now that I have, I see it everywhere!


----------



## JasonNPato

Is there a preference when to use "Non riesco a" or "non posso?"

For instance, if I wanted to say, I can't find, would it be better to say "Non riesco a trovare" or "Non posso trovare"?

Do Italians use Non riesco in certain cases and non posso in others, or is it pretty much up to the choice of the speaker?


----------



## laratri

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> Is there a preference when to use "Non riesco a" or "non posso?"
> 
> For instance, if I wanted to say, I can't find, would it be better to say "Non riesco a trovare" or "Non posso trovare"?
> 
> Do Italians use Non riesco in certain cases and non posso in others, or is it pretty much up to the choice of the speaker?


 
"Non riesco" = I'm not able to, I can't manage to, I can't succeed.
"Non posso" = I haven't the possibility (it's out of my power)


Lara


----------



## moki

ok, this is a little late, but I'm still a little lost on this topic....could someone maybe provide examples of when to use/not use riesco/posso?

thanks in advance!


----------



## You little ripper!

"Non riesco a capire." (Can't manage to) 
"Non riesco a connetermi ad internet." (Can't manage to)
"Non posso venire al cinema stasera." (Her leg is broken so it isn't possible)
"Non posso mettere il frigo nella macchina." (Not possible)


----------



## gisele73

Two examples: 

-Non *riesco a* capire perché non l'ho ancora trovato.
-Non *posso* vederti oggi perché ho molto da fare.

P.S. Natives please correct me if I'm wrong, Italian is not my native language


----------



## moodywop

Actually this is a very good question. I think in some cases _riuscire _and _potere _are near-synonyms but there are nuances that keep them apart. To me _riuscire _implies I'm making an effort:

_Non posso mangiare dolci. Ho il diabete _(that's it - I just can't)

_Non riesco a mangiare questa cassata. E' troppo dolce _(I'm trying, I know Grandma sent it all the way from Sicily, but it's making me sick)

_Non posso sollevare questo scatolone da solo (_I haven't even bothered to try - it's obviously too heavy)

_Non riesco a sollevarlo da solo _(I _have _tried repeatedly and concluded it's too heavy for me to lift on my own)


----------



## moki

ok, I understand now, thanks all!


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> Actually this is a very good question. I think in some cases _riuscire _and _potere _are near-synonyms but there are nuances that keep them apart. To me _riuscire _implies I'm making an effort:
> 
> _Non posso mangiare dolci. Ho il diabete _(that's it - I just can't)
> 
> _Non riesco a mangiare questa cassata. E' troppo dolce _(I'm trying, I know Grandma sent it all the way from Sicily, but it's making me sick)
> 
> _Non posso sollevare questo scatolone da solo (_I haven't even bothered to try - it's obviously too heavy)
> 
> _Non riesco a sollevarlo da solo _(I _have _tried repeatedly and concluded it's too heavy for me to lift on my own)


Might you say, "I can't manage to..." for riuscire v. "I am not able to..." for potere?


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> Might you say, "I can't manage to..." for riuscire v. "I am not able to..." for potere?


 
Actually that's the question I wanted to ask you and other native speakers . Do you think "can't manage to" and "be able to" convey the same (admittedly subtle) difference?


----------



## JasonNPato

hmmmm...I would say "Yes", [in response to moodywop's question]

At least, for the most part, as far as any two phrases are capable of distinguishing the difference without context.

I've always thought of "non riuscire" as "unable to succeed at..."
However, this is admittedly a "bad" translation, as very few english speakers would ever use such a "wordy" phrase.
We'd simply say "I can't" which, of course, is where the source of all this confusion arises.

Anyways, from an American point of view, I suppose "can't manage to" is the closest example which comes to mind of something we might say a little more often than "unable to succeed at", but nowhere near as often as the short and simple "can't".


----------



## lsp

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> ...but nowhere near as often as the short and simple "can't".


I completely agree. I was only suggesting those as ways to _understand_ the difference, but I would also use "can't" most often. And yes, moodywop, I think that's the same nuance of difference.


----------



## BklynGiovanna

Luc4 said:
			
		

> oh, and by the way, we were talking about "posso" and "riesco". This is one case in which "posso" is not correct. "Non *riesco* a trovare questa parol*a* *nel* dizionario...".
> Hi.


 
So there are specific rules about when to use each?? Does it have to with the English "can" and "able to".  The same thing??

Can someone please provide the infinitive of riesco.. and the correct conjugations. I'm assuming riescere.
I was going to ask the same question because I am not familiar with this verb. I ALWAYS use potere and I know that sometimes there has to be a more fitting way to express myself.

Thanks to all!
Gio


----------



## Jana337

Take it as a first pass:
Riuscire a fare - "to be able to do something", "to have the capacity"
Potere - often more in the direction "to be allowed", "to have a possibility"

Non posso aiutarti perché me ne devo andare.
Non riesco a spostare questo armadio perché è pesantissimo.

Here's an old thread.

Jana


----------



## BklynGiovanna

Thanks Jana!
I just checked it out.  A great thread.  I fully understand.  I see that the word is riuscire.  I just didn't see a conjugation anywhere.  Should I assume, then, that it is not irregular??

And can someone help me out with the past tense.  Past participle?

Grazie ... un altra volta!
Gio


----------



## Jana337

Please check the http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ItVerbs.asp site.
The verb riuscire is irregular. Like uscire.

Jana


----------



## BklynGiovanna

What a great site. I already put it under my favorites.  
I've seen it given before here and never paid as much attention to it as I should have.  

It will definitely help me out in my writing.  Now when I write to my friends I can check some of the difficult verbs.

Thanks again.
You've been very helpful to me tonight.

Gio


----------



## DiFossa

Ciao a tutti...

C'e` una norma grammatica per distinguere fra gli usi dei verbi potere, riuscire a, ed essere capace di.  Insomma, capisco la differenza fra potere e riuscire, ma il uso di [essere capace di] ellude la mia comprensione.  

Potere: Can...
Riuscire a: To be able to, to be successful at...
Essere capace di: To be capable of...


Grazie! http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## Jana337

Ciao,

potere implies being allowed to do something, having good conditions for it,
riuscire means to succeed in something,
essere capace/in grado di means to have the ability to do it (riuscire is in fact very similar BUT see below)

Non posso tradure questo testo - because I forgot my dictionary, because you should give it a try yourself.
Non riesco a tradurre questo testo - too difficult for me.
Non sono capace/in grado di tradurre questo testo - too difficult to me.

In the past:
Non ho potuto tradurlo - non avevo il dizionario.
Non sono riuscito a tradurlo - I tried but gave up.
Non sono stato in grado di tradurlo - not necessarily too hard; perhaps I didn't have time to do it...

These are "rules" that I have just made up.  I am not particularly sure about the last part. Please wait for better opinions.

Jana


----------



## DiFossa

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> potere implies being allowed to do something, having good conditions for it,
> riuscire means to succeed in something,
> essere capace/in grado di means to have the ability to do it (riuscire is in fact very similar BUT see below)
> 
> Non posso tradure questo testo - because I forgot my dictionary, because you should give it a try yourself.
> Non riesco a tradurre questo testo - too difficult for me.
> Non sono capace/in grado di tradurre questo testo - too difficult to me.
> 
> In the past:
> Non ho potuto tradurlo - non avevo il dizionario.
> Non sono riuscito a tradurlo - I tried but gave up.
> Non sono stato in grado di tradurlo - not necessarily too hard; perhaps I didn't have time to do it...
> 
> These are "rules" that I have just made up.  I am not particularly sure about the last part. Please wait for better opinions.
> 
> Jana



La mia difficoltà viene delle similarità fra riuscire e essere capace di...  Ma grazie mille!  Sei brava!


----------



## systema encephale

In my opinion..

"_Essere in grado_" = "_essere capace di_" = to be able to do something, to have the ability to do something.

A parte il significato di "_essere autorizzato_", "_potere_" si può usare a priori, anche prima dell'effettiva azione, per affermare se una persona sia o meno in grado di fare una cosa. Ad esempio:

_posso farcela
_mi autoconvinco di essere in grado di fare qualcosa prima di farlo

_puoi vincere se ti impegni
_hai le capacità per vincere, ne sei in grado

"_Riuscire_" lo vedo più da usare quando l'azione è in corso o è terminata.

_non ci riesco_
sto eseguendo l'azione ma vedo che in questo momento non sono in grado di portarla a termine. Potrei essere in grado di farla, ma non in questo momento (stanco, giù di forma, non concentrato...).

Poi ovviamente dipende anche dal contesto.


----------



## DiFossa

systema encephale said:
			
		

> In my opinion..
> 
> "_Essere in grado_" = "_essere capace di_" = to be able to do something, to have the ability to do something.
> 
> A parte il significato di "_essere autorizzato_", "_potere_" si può usare a priori, anche prima dell'effettiva azione, per affermare se una persona sia o meno in grado di fare una cosa. Ad esempio:
> 
> _posso farcela
> _mi autoconvinco di essere in grado di fare qualcosa prima di farlo
> 
> _puoi vincere se ti impegni
> _hai le capacità per vincere, ne sei in grado
> 
> "_Riuscire_" lo vedo più da usare quando l'azione è in corso o è terminata.
> 
> _non ci riesco_
> sto eseguendo l'azione ma vedo che in questo momento non sono in grado di portarla a termine. Potrei essere in grado di farla, ma non in questo momento (stanco, giù di forma, non concentrato...).
> 
> Poi ovviamente dipende anche dal contesto.



Dio mio... mi arrendo!  Sto scherzzando, ma la ringrazio tantissimo!  Credo di capire la sua spiegazione...


----------



## StaceyLee

Just wondering... are the kinds of situations where some of us mix up *potere* and *riuscire * equivalent to the mixups of "Can I" and "May I" in English? 

Is riuscire a little closer in meaning to "be able to" (*Can I?* in English) and potere a little closer to "to be possible to/to have permission to " (*May I?* in English). 

I am thinking this because of the difference between the two questions in English:

Can I use the ladies room?  - (Asking am I able to, not do I have permission).
May I use the ladies room?  - (Asking permission)
Posso usare il bagno? ( E' possibile?)

Non posso imperare quella lezione.  (dice non e possibile per me)
Non riesco ad imperare quella lezione.  (non sono in grado di...)
I am unable to learn that lesson.


 Stacey


----------



## luetin

So, how would one say: "*Non posso dimenticarti*" or "*Non riesco a dimenticarti*" ?


----------



## neuromatico

In English, the tranlation is the same, "I can't forget you", but in Italian the intent is different.

_Non riesco a dimenticarti_ means I'm not able to forget you, (try as I might).
_Non posso dimenticarti_ implies that it's not possible for me to forget you.


----------



## L'equilibrista

Tede said:


> I've just recently learned through context the word "riuscire", as in "non riesco di fare qualcosa", although after having taking Italian for 4 years I'd never come across it. I always used potere for every form of not being able to do something. It seems as though you use non posso for something you physically/mentally/etc can't do, and non riesco you can't succeed at? Could someone please explain this in more detail? Is it sort of like the difference between "may I?" and "can I?"? Grazie!


 
_- Can -_
1) capacità/abilità
ex. "Jane can (is able to/is capable to) swim" (Jane sa/è capace a/è in grado di nuotare)

2) richiesta informale
ex. "can you pass me the sugar, please?" (puoi passarmi lo zucchero, per favore?)

3) chiedere/concedere un permesso in modo informale
ex. "Mum, can I go out tonight?" "No, you can't" (Mamma, posso uscire stasera? No)

_- May -_
1) chiedere/concedere un permesso in modo formale
ex. "may I come in, Mr Johnes?"

2) possibilità/probabilità
ex. "tomorrow it may rain", "next week my parents may come here"

_- Could -_
1) sostituisce "can" nel passato indicando "capacità/abilità" (azione permanente)
ex. "when I was younger I could climb"

2) richiesta in modo formale (condizionale in italiano)
ex. "could you pass me the sugar, please" (potresti passarmi lo zucchero, per favore?)

_- Be able to -_ 
Sostituisce "can" nei tempi diversi dal presente:

ex. "I will be able to go to the party saturday evening"

ex. in the past: "I wasn't able to go shopping 'cause the supermarket was closed" (indica "possibilità/impossibilità", azione temporanea)


_- Might -_
Indica meno probabilità di "may".
ex. "tomorrow it might rain" "next week my parents might come to visit us"


This is what grammars generally say.
Please, correct any possible mistakes.


----------

